# Gassing - It's Official!!



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Morphology said:


> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Where's the photo of ? :grin2:
tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Orkney I'm guessing.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Could be Eigg; but that may be a personal issue

:combustion: :wickedfart:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

It's the Honesty Box payment campsite at Firemore Sands, just down from Cove on Loch Ewe: https://goo.gl/maps/G75Tl

Last week I was the only one there. Marvellous.

Morph.


----------

